# Snapper Bank



## Angel Eyes (Jun 5, 2020)

Only have numbers for one drop. Never been that far out is it just a matter of finding your own numbers by  exploring around?  Should I try to get more drop numbers before I go that far. 60 miles from Darien to the numbers I have. Going June 13. 28 foot boat with twin screws. Thanks ahead for any opinions.


----------



## Reelaxation (Jun 5, 2020)

Lots of natural bottom out there. I would stop at HLHA or G and get live bait. Head to my 1 set of numbers. If not productive strap on some diving plugs or ballyhoo and troll eyeballing sounder looking for new numbers. It's very likely your not gonna be alone if seas are flat....


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks Reelaxation. I know we can’t keep snapper. But want to have some spots for if it does open. Was going to have live bait and troll around just like you mentioned.


----------



## Reelaxation (Jun 5, 2020)

https://www.news4jax.com/weather/2020/06/05/4-day-red-snapper-season-announced-for-south-atlantic/


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 6, 2020)

I picked up a "hot shot: chart with plenty of numbers on it and i recommend it.   Going all that way with only one number would stink.   You are looking for ledges and stuff and than set up long drifts until you find the honey holes............

Please let us know how you do,   I am considering making the run on a couple of the days when snapper are open


----------



## Reelaxation (Jun 6, 2020)

Shark fighter is it a new map? I have an older one that shows the snapper banks but not very many numbers. Just N S E W. Wondering if I need to pick up a new one that might have some new stuff on it


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 7, 2020)

Reelaxation said:


> Shark fighter is it a new map? I have an older one that shows the snapper banks but not very many numbers. Just N S E W. Wondering if I need to pick up a new one that might have some new stuff on it


my top shot chart (map) is probably at least 6-8 years old and falling apart.   Folks might get mad and i shouldnt post this but here...........


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 7, 2020)

Sharkfighter said:


> my top shot map is probably at least 6-8 years old and falling apart.   Folks might get mad and i shouldnt post this View attachment 1020835but here...........


Want me to make that into a gpx file?


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks sharkf


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jun 7, 2020)

Great information sharkfighter. N31’ 35.21 W80’ 22.95 is the numbers I have which also came from a article about Miss Judy


----------



## Reelaxation (Jun 7, 2020)

Yep. How I missed that, idk. Plain as day. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 11, 2020)

The snapper are so thick you can't get a bait through them to get a grouper. You shouldn't have to go 60 miles to get on them.


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jun 15, 2020)

Tried both Saturday and Sunday to go offshore. Was just too rough for our comfort. So just caught shark in Altamaha sound.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jun 24, 2020)

Sharkfighter said:


> my top shot chart (map) is probably at least 6-8 years old and falling apart.   Folks might get mad and i shouldnt post this View attachment 1020835but here...........



Very cool document! I didn’t know anything like that existed. I found one for Gulf of Mexico offshore but not sure how updated these are? I.e. surveyed or updated every few years or could storms  and such move these bottom attractions around so much that it makes it them hard to find or nonexistent?

Last question, I have a 5 year old Garmin echomap sonar. Would I have to pay someone to convert numbers into the right format or is it just plug and play? I know there are multiple “gps” formats and have little to no knowledge about when or how to convert.

Thanks in advance for any feedback guys!

Jeff


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 28, 2020)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Very cool document! I didn’t know anything like that existed. I found one for Gulf of Mexico offshore but not sure how updated these are? I.e. surveyed or updated every few years or could storms  and such move these bottom attractions around so much that it makes it them hard to find or nonexistent?
> 
> Last question, I have a 5 year old Garmin echomap sonar. Would I have to pay someone to convert numbers into the right format or is it just plug and play? I know there are multiple “gps” formats and have little to no knowledge about when or how to convert.
> 
> ...


Give me a couple of days and I'll put them into a gpx file you can use.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jun 28, 2020)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Give me a couple of days and I'll put them into a gpx file you can use.



Sounds great Z71!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 19, 2020)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Sounds great Z71!


Pm me an email


----------

